# SCAM ALERT: Worldmark owners getting calls from TS Rentals



## kapish (Oct 26, 2006)

At the annual Worldmark owners meeting this was brought up, and Worldmark's management company acknowledged as well- 

A company named "Timeshare By Owners" has somehow got a hold of the Worldmark owners' phone numbers and have been calling the owners promising to rent and make you a lot of money, yet wanting $$$$ in upfront fees. 

This is a scam, and please don't fall for it. If you can get details like phone numbers etc. please make sure to pass those onto Worldmark Owner Services.
link


----------



## ragtop (Oct 26, 2006)

This should be grist for any halfway decent class action lawyer.  Those calls are worth about $11,000 each in statutory penalties for everyone called who has registered with the DNC list!  :whoopie:


----------

